# 750mg test e VS 250mg test e + 400mg deca



## aussie1 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you had the choice  of

-750mg test e x 10 weeks

or 

-250mg test e +400mg deca x 10 weeks

How would you cycle? Cycle length can be changed. 

This is what you have to work with. (30ml test e) VS (10ml test e and 20ml Deca 200)

Cheers!


----------



## LightBearer (Feb 13, 2012)

Most guys will tell u that the rule of thumb with deca is to run test at twice the deca dose ir else sides like deca dick may appear

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm there are alot of people now questioning that old idea. What are your thoughts on running test at 250mg for libido function and letting other compounds do there job.

I think I should be able to combat deca dick with a prolactin antagonist.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 13, 2012)

100% for the 750mg of test E without a doubt, unless u can run 500 test wit 400 deca


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 13, 2012)

Test all the way bro. That other formula might work well with tren but deca isnt the same.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah man... with test and deca I have to run 2:1 or deca dick sets in bad.  Stick with just the test.


----------



## Dath (Feb 13, 2012)

750 test for the win


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 13, 2012)

Option A.

Deca shuts you down hard


----------



## Supervette101 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why not wait save a little more money and go 750 test a week plus 400 deca? Make sure you got your on cycle and PCT in place also


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 13, 2012)

teat E for the W bro


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 13, 2012)

Imo test and deca is the best anabolic combo of all time. I just switched, plus 200mg tren e


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks boys

im talking more in terms of gains, do you think you would gain more of the deca and test or just 750mg test? I will be kick starting with dbol also. 

All good with pct not my first cycle.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 13, 2012)

50 mg DBOL per day for 4 weeks with 750 mg Test for 12 weeks served me very well last fall.

Next cycle is probably going to be the same plan but with Test bumped up to 1 gram per week.


----------



## redz (Feb 13, 2012)

I still have never ran deca but I am currently running Test 500mg, Tren 700mg, Mast 400mg. Seems to be alot of people that think you need more test than tren or deca but i don`t think it is necessary. Any dose of test even trt amount should be sufficient.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 13, 2012)

Unless you're using the deca for joint health or something I'd say go with the test. Less difficult to recover from and you don't have to worry about taking a dopamine agonist, whether you can or can not take nolva if you get a gyno flare up, dropping the deca early enough not to affect your pct, deca dick etc. 

I think the test + dbol will work out real nice, if gains are the only concern I'd just go with that and make things simple.


----------



## stumpyone (Feb 13, 2012)

i believe we see a patern here. run test at 750 or 500 of test and whatever the deca runs out to.


----------



## GSracer (Feb 13, 2012)

Like everyone else has said, option B is a guaranteed recipe for NorDick

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 13, 2012)

redz said:


> I still have never ran deca but I am currently running Test 500mg, Tren 700mg, Mast 400mg. Seems to be alot of people that think you need more test than tren or deca but i don`t think it is necessary. Any dose of test even trt amount should be sufficient.


I am thinking the same thing but am after some people to confirm or tell me why not.

"Deca dick... are you implying that decas suppression is so strong it is capable  of shunting other exogenous hormones... specifically synthetic test?
If so please elaborate on how and why it is mandatory to run test at such a  high dose"

"Why do u want something that can aromatize and produce a whole array of  unforseen and SEEN issues when u can use less androgenic non aromatizing  compounds to achieve even greater gains?"

"High progesterone levels in men will kill libido(also prolactin  buildup), if this happens it doesnt matter how much testosterone you  have in your system. (Nadrolone is a noted progestin.)"

Im going a bit off topic if you solely think that 750mg of test will produce better results than 400mg deca + 250mg test, thanks for your answer i will take it on board. I will most likely just run the test and dbol alone. But some comments are just based on 'nah u will get deca dick''

 i am asking what will produce the best/ most quality gains.


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 15, 2012)

hmmmm test


----------



## boss (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't get laid so deca dick doesn't matter?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn it...I was hoping for one guy...just one guy to say option B....just so I could F with him...apparently this board has a lack of idiots...


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 16, 2012)

boss said:


> Maybe he doesn't get laid so deca dick doesn't matter?


haha you are a clown mate, have you ever used a prolactin antagonist... 'im ganna run a gram of test with 200 deca so i dont get dat deca dick derrr"


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 16, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Damn it...I was hoping for one guy...just one guy to say option B....just so I could F with him...apparently this board has a lack of idiots...


alrright champ

-1) 750mg test e
or 

-2) 125mg test e, 700 deca?

???


----------



## cg89 (Feb 20, 2012)

750 test e because deca dick is no bueno


----------



## Imosted (Feb 20, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Imo test and deca is the best anabolic combo of all time. I just switched, plus 200mg tren e


same here bro, 1000mg test e 600 deca and 200tren e (i just started tren yesterday)


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 21, 2012)

do some research on low test high other compounds instead of saying deca dick....

or have fun with your high side ,medium result cycles.
-end result you will look like the typical  pimpled up bloated gym rat


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 21, 2012)

i will be running test and deca and dbol this next cycle.. I would say run option # 1 or dont be a jew as stated above and run 750mg test e and 400mg deca, or ball out and add dbol.


----------



## aussie1 (Mar 5, 2012)

why?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

... I think option B isn't preferable over option A, but it isn't shite either. Back in the day dudes used to run the std deca-dbol stack w no PCT and good results - its a classic stack!

As long as some test is administered, deca dick is unlikely, especially at 250mg/wk which Is the higher end or hrt. Sure, expect higher suppression and a longer recovery with nandrolone.

None of these peanuts have run both options on offer, so none can say which will elicit better gains.

Good luck with your choice mate!


----------



## Movin_weight (Mar 5, 2012)

if you extended the cycle to 16 weeks then option B may be more considerable... but 10 weeks of deca is a waste IMO. Just starts getting fun around week 10


----------



## banker23 (Mar 5, 2012)

OP Why don't you just do whatever you want and see what happens for yourself. You apparently were just asking a rhetorical question because you have a problem with anyone who's given you their honest opinion.

Remember (read your own post), you asked for opinions, not peer-reviewed thesis statements citing references and empirical evidence.

Criminy! (Since you're an Aussie and all).







Personally, I wouldn't fck with deca in a million years. My libido crashes in PCT anyways ...don't need the added stress (real or imagined) of nor-based bproducts of any kind.


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

Go with the test, it really takes more than 10 weeks for the results of something decanoate-estered to really come through. Not to mention you'll feel better on the test.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Imosted said:


> same here bro, 1000mg test e 600 deca and 200tren e (i just started tren yesterday)



Now this looks like a beauty! This is something that I would run all day for sure. What type of tren are you running mate.


----------

